# Using second receiver for outside speakers



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how to do this with my onkyo 709
I want to be able to have 7.1 and then the option of having my front and backyard speakers playing. Basically not sure where to hook things up from onkyo to my other receiver in order to have any sound playing though the 709 be sent to other receiver and use other receiver to control volume for outside stuff. I'm not real good at all the technical stuff so hopefully this makes since. Could I just use one of the preamps ie(front) to say the Cd input on the other receiver so when I turn it on CD the sound thats coming from the onkyo would be able to play via CD input? Would I still have full 7.1 if I do this?

I would like to have the option of having a full 7.1 going then lets say I step out to have a smoke but want to here whats going on. My goal would be that I just turn other receiver on and adjust volume as needed. This would also allow me to have music from any input from other receiver playing outside while still allowing 7.1 inside. Hopefully this makes since to someone. not sure how else to explain it.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

You would just use the zone 2 on the onkyo. You can use a second reciever or just a amp. I believe you can control the volume from the onkyo. You. Should maintain the 7.2 as long as you use the zone 2 preouts


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok so the zone two connections are basically just sending the signal through with out affecting the 7.1 then?


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

boarderc577 said:


> Ok so the zone two connections are basically just sending the signal through with out affecting the 7.1 then?


My understanding of what I read was as long as you don't use the internal amps for the second zone then you should be able to do what you are asking.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

ansat said:


> My understanding of what I read was as long as you don't use the internal amps for the second zone then you should be able to do what you are asking.


I do something similar to pass source material from the Outlaw 990 in my main system to a Denon 3801 in a remote system. The main preamp outs might not be the best choice as when running 7.1 on your main system, only the portion of the signal going to the main speakers would be passed to your remote reciever. The " record out" outlet will generally pass a full 2-channel signal regardless of whats playing on the main system. 
Using the CD in on the remote AVR will be fine.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

I did confirm in the manual. You will maintain 7.1 using the method I described above. I am still researching volume control methods.

Ansat


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea when I was reading manual seem as if I were to use the preamp it would bypass the rear channel but wasn't sure if as long as I don't power zone two if my other receiver would get a signal. I would try it out but waiting on a hand me down recevior from friend


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

boarderc577 said:


> Ok so the zone two connections are basically just sending the signal through with out affecting the 7.1 then?


Just make sure that you have seperate volume control on the amp or use a reciever. There is no integrated volume control for zone 2 on the onkyo. Also of note it will only pass stereo. And probably won't allow source sharing. Such as making the outside play the same thing as your main source.

Ansat


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

ansat said:


> I did confirm in the manual. You will maintain 7.1 using the method I described above. I am still researching volume control methods.
> 
> Ansat


I couldn't find any mention of it in the manual, but in nany cases, the zone 2 rca outs only pass along signals fron analog sources ( that's the case with my Outlaw ). That why I generally use the record out as it passes on analog signals from all sources.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

ansat said:


> Just make sure that you have seperate volume control on the amp or use a reciever. There is no integrated volume control for zone 2 on the onkyo. Also of note it will only pass stereo. And probably won't allow source sharing. Such as making the outside play the same thing as your main source.
> 
> Ansat


That's the thing if I have tv going inside I wanna be able to turn the other recevier on and have the outside speakers playing the same.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

boarderc577 said:


> That's the thing if I have tv going inside I wanna be able to turn the other recevier on and have the outside speakers playing the same.


Did some more digging for ya. Your reciever can share digital sources. That wont be a issue. When doing thistle however I would suggest pulling some cat 5 along with the rca. That will give you a pair for a trigger. And another pair for a remote control extender.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gonna pull everything out today and try to make this work. Will I loose all my settings on my onkyo 709 when I unplug it? Just curious if ill have to reset everything again


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

You shouldn't.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

OK so I hooked into zone two on the onkyo and from there went to CD in on my other receiver but I get nothing when I turn zone two on? I also have an 8 channel speaker selector so would I loose any quality if I just run my front mains off the sector? So it would go FR and FL from receiver to speakers selector slot 1. Then I would have deck speakers in slot 2 and 3. If I only have slot 1 on for inside would the quality still be the same?


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you set the zone 2 source? Also does the receiver work with a source hooked directly into the new receiver?


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok this is frustrating the hell out of me. Didnt consider the fact that splitting FL FR works except I only receive those two channels so unless I have inside set to stero mode it is crab out side?


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Sent you a pm


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea I selected the source and the other receiver which is an optimums STAV 3170 works fine connect directly to a CD changer. In my head this should work just by going from zone 2 to the CD inputs on the optimums but I get nothing when its all hooked up. Taking a break from it for a little while right now because I don't think straight when I'm frustrated. I know this should work and its probably a stupid over look that I keep missing. Didnt receive a PM


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Make sure that zone 2 is using analog inputs if you have analog out to the secondary system. Most multi-zone units do not have d/a conversion for zone 2 output.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Why not try using the VCR/DVR out output on the Onkyo 709 instead of the zone 2 output.? I think you'll find that will give you what you want. I do the same thing in my set-up.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Tried vcr out and still nothing. Tv hdmi is hooked up to cab sat connection do I need to turn anything on to get the tvvcr out to work or anything


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Any rca cables should work going out of z2 to input of cd right.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Saw another forum with the same problem Im haveing does anyone here have the 709 Z2 out going into another receiver CD input and does it work? I cant seem to get this working for the life of me?


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

?????


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I have set-up Onkyo 609's and 709's. 
They both have connections for a powered zone 2. Once you connect the second zone speakers (using speaker wire only) you can use the onkyo remote to control volume on both zones and the the source on both
zones individually. You have to go into speaker settings and select "powered" zone 2. 
You can even use the front USB port to play an ipod on zone 2. The only thing you can't do is listen to and HDMI input source. Enjoy!


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

kenbola said:


> I have set-up Onkyo 609's and 709's.
> They both have connections for a powered zone 2. Once you connect the second zone speakers (using speaker wire only) you can use the onkyo remote to control volume on both zones and the the source on both
> zones individually. You have to go into speaker settings and select "powered" zone 2.
> You can even use the front USB port to play an ipod on zone 2. The only thing you can't do is listen to and HDMI input source. Enjoy!


Or even better yet worry geese receivers use the Onktroller phone app to control the receiver and stream internet radio or Pandora to zone two. That's what I do, I even have an outdoor wireless speaker that's hooked up to the lowlevel outs.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

So are u saying it won't play any of my hdmi sources in zone 2? I would like to be able to have tv audio on my outside speakers


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

boarderc577 said:


> So are u saying it won't play any of my hdmi sources in zone 2? I would like to be able to have tv audio on my outside speakers


That will work just fine. You can play zone 2 on any source. The beauty of the phone app is that you can pick and choose what you play and adjust volume all using your phone, no line of sight necessary, like the IR remote.


----------



## epyland (Feb 1, 2013)

boarderc577 said:


> So are u saying it won't play any of my hdmi sources in zone 2? I would like to be able to have tv audio on my outside speakers


I know this almost a year old, but I was wondering if you ever figured out how to get the tv audio to play outside. If not, you should try connecting RCA cables (left and right ) from your cable box to your AVR in addition to the HDMI connection. Most receivers won't output HDMI audio to zone 2, but you can plug both a digital audio source (HDMI) and an analog audio source (RCA) from the same component, in this case from your cable box.


----------

